# Lisa's accountability thread



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I have been totally focussed on practicing my people skills. It's been good but I have neglected everything else pretty much. I have a deadline in 3 months time and I have a lot of coursework to do!

Hopefully this thread will help me.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

You can do it, whatever it is!


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Lisa said:


> I have been totally focussed on practicing my people skills. It's been good but I have neglected everything else pretty much. I have a deadline in 3 months time and I have a lot of coursework to do!
> 
> Hopefully this thread will help me.


From my experience, over the course of 2011 i went through many changes. Now that i think about it, the way i deal with people greatly changed after i took an assertiveness class. during the course i didnt think it had any effect, but more then anything i think it thought me one thing that i somehow subconsciously picked up

you might want to look into that, really thought me a lot


----------



## Silverella (Sep 17, 2011)

I've read about your social progress on other threads - might lurk around here a bit to see if I can learn anything from you...and good luck on...all the other stuff you have to do


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

papaSmurf said:


> You can do it, whatever it is!


I hope you are right.



Zeeshan said:


> From my experience, over the course of 2011 i went through many changes. Now that i think about it, the way i deal with people greatly changed after i took an assertiveness class. during the course i didnt think it had any effect, but more then anything i think it thought me one thing that i somehow subconsciously picked up
> 
> you might want to look into that, really thought me a lot


I might actually look into that. I bought a bunch opf books on assertiveness but a course might be better.



Silverella said:


> *I've read about your social progress on other threads* - might lurk around here a bit to see if I can learn anything from you...and good luck on...all the other stuff you have to do


Yeah, the social thing is going much better. That is the thing I really am tackling. Procrastination in other areas of life though is killing me.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

So yes, I am trying to do stuff. Instead I am on here though. Argh!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Well you better vamoose on outta here and get to your stuff before we hold you accountable .. somehow.. ooh :idea by judging you, silently! :yes

<<imagine my silent judgements here>>

:b

Good luck!


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

LOL @ mindgames

I did some. I have to get better at this.


----------



## NoEasyWayOut (Jan 9, 2012)

Just be honest. Don't try to play head games. This will work against you. You need to fill people with words of encouragement, so that you may be their angel in the dark.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Ok. I need to write some motivational essay. Been putting it off. For some reason this stupid essay causes major anxiety. Argh!!!!!


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Ok, I have done a bit of what I needed to do. The goal today is to tick off a couple of more things on my to do list.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

OK, inspired by someone else's accountabillity thread (who is being much braver than I am) I will continue with this one.

I did actually do some stuff last night. I had to. I had a very important appointment this morning. I was very anxious but it went ok.

Now I am at home. I should read one article for University. Just one.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Good luck Lisa


----------



## Wesses (Jan 18, 2012)

keep it up!


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Wesses said:


> keep it up!


you too


----------

